# Harrellwood Farms 2022 kidding thread



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I’ll hopefully have 12 does to kid in 2022. 10 are confirmed bred and I’ll send off blood to confirm the other two next month.

The first doe due is Tinker. She is due January 1st but will be induced to kid on December 30th as she is a small framed doe and only showed one kid on ultrasound.









The second doe is Andy. She’s due January 1st with atleast triplets. She will be a 2F.









The third doe is Sunshine. She’s due January 1st. This will be her 9th freshening.








The fourth doe is Ruth. She is Sunshine’s 2019 daughter. She will be a 2F and is also due January 1st.









The fifth doe is Bootsie. She is due January 4thShe is the dam of Tinker and also Sunshine’s 2013 daughter.









The sixth doe is B-Genuine. She’s also due January 4th and will be a 3F. She was US with 2+ kids.









The seventh doe is Precious. She’s due January 2nd and will be a 4F.









The eighth doe is Minerva. She’s due January 6th and will be a 2F.









The ninth doe is Isle. She is due February 8th and will be a FF.









The tenth doe is Rose. She is due February 13th and will be a 3F.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

The eleventh doe is KC. If bred she will be due March 29th. She will be a 2F.









The twelfth and last doe is Boo. She is due between January 9th to March 19th and will be a FF.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful does (and pictures)! Sounds like you are going to have your hands full! Wishing you are very stress-free rest-filled kidding season!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Your herd is absolutely beautiful!! Can't wait to see their kids! 😍😍

Okay, so how on earth do you get your goats to smile for the camera?!?! Reveal your secrets! 😜😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful goats! Do you have any pictures of the boys they are bred to? You should have lots of New Years presents 🎁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree with @Rancho Draco ...Beautiful does...wheres the Bucks? That makes it fun to guess who they will look like? Or half of each? 😁


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful goats! Do you have any pictures of the boys they are bred to? You should have lots of New Years presents 🎁


Tinker, Sunshine, Bootsie, B-Genuine, Precious, Rose, Ruth, Minerva , and Andy are bred to CH Cedar View Winston.









Isle, KC, and Andy were bred to Cuatlilredbarn Buster. Andy’s kids will be DNAed to determine the sire.








Boo has been bred to GCH J-nels He’s a Chipper Boy


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg I love Sunshine!!!!😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful does and nice looking bucks!
I hope all goes well for you! I bet you can hardly wait!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Quite the studs your lucky girls have! 🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Quite the studs your lucky girls have! 🤩


Agreed!!!!😍😍😍


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Pretty girls and handsome boys! I love the names! Hope you have a great kidding season!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice Big Bucks! Those should give you some nice wee ones! How exciting!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Boo came back into heat today. I planned to breed her to one of my junior bucks but he wasn’t interested. Hopefully he’ll be interested when she cycles again but if not she’ll be bred to Buster.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chloe1233 said:


> Boo came back into heat today. I planned to breed her to one of my junior bucks but he wasn’t interested. Hopefully he’ll be interested when she cycles again but if not she’ll be bred to Buster.


Awe man!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with using a v-trough? I’m thinking of getting one to help cut down on time spent in the milk room eating as I have some slow eaters and if I wait for them to eat their daily portion it adds atleast another 30 minutes. I’ve tried other troughs and buckets but always have problems with the goats standing in the troughs or buckets and pooping/peeing in them and wasting food. This specific trough has a bar that’s supposed to prevent them from doing that. I’m looking at getting the 8ft one if I do get one.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chloe1233 said:


> View attachment 215989
> Does anyone have any experience with using a v-trough? I’m thinking of getting one to help cut down on time spent in the milk room eating as I have some slow eaters and if I wait for them to eat their daily portion it adds atleast another 30 minutes. I’ve tried other troughs and buckets but always have problems with the goats standing in the troughs or buckets and pooping/peeing in them and wasting food. This specific trough has a bar that’s supposed to prevent them from doing that. I’m looking at getting the 8ft one if I do get one.


Ive never heard of one! Looks like a good feeder though!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

When I was taking the Meat Goat Class at Langston, they suggested these type of feeders. Ive not used one. So if you try it, you will need to let us know.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> When I was taking the Meat Goat Class at Langston, they suggested these type of feeders. Ive not used one. So if you try it, you will need to let us know.


Agreed!!!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

i decided to buy the feed trough. The goats seem to like it except Andy keeps trying to put her head through the small triangle openings at the ends of the trough. She ended up getting her head stuck and I had to pull it out.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

It looks great! Bummer Andy got stuck.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It does look great. Can you cover the triangular openings?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> It does look great. Can you cover the triangular openings?


I’m planning to try taping cardboard to the ends this weekend but she hasn’t tried to stick her head in again since the first day of using the trough.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Tinker is starting to get a udder. She’s currently at day 122.

precious seems to have grown bigger this week. I was able to get this picture of her tonight.She’s probably the biggest out of the 8. She’s still got 24 more days to grow.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww, look at those cute lil udders! Precious sure is carrying a WIDE load! Bless her heart. How many has she had before?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, look at those cute lil udders! Precious sure is carrying a WIDE load! Bless her heart. How many has she had before?


She usually has triplets but looks a lot bigger this time.This is her 3 weeks before she kidded last time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Not long to go😍😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What a gorgeous doe!! She does look bigger! Can't wait to see her kids!! Good luck! 🥰


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

They does are all preparing to kid. All 8 does due in the next few days have started filling their udders and kids are starting to lay low.








Tinker’s prefreshening FF udder at day 140








Precious at day 139









ruth’s prefreshening 2F udder at day 140








andy’s prefreshening 2F udder at day 140


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yay!!! Can't wait to see babies!!!😍😍😍


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Gorgeous girls! Can’t wait to see their kids


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Getting close! What nice looking udders they have!! Can't wait to see the kids!! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Tinker kidded this morning at day 142 with a single 3lb buck kid


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! 🥳 He is adorable! Seeing pictures of your kids are really going to help hold me over until my girls start kidding in April! 🥰


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations!!! He is super cute 🤩


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Omg adorable


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! What a cutie!! 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe so adorable! Glad all is well!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg he is adorable!!!!😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Congratulations! He’s so adorable


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Do you have any bred Lamanchas?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Do you have any bred Lamanchas?


I had two in my herd but sold the senior doe as she didn’t like the nigerians or my alpine doe. The other doe is a pet as she’s got a parrot mouth and double fish teats.
This is her pictured with one of my junior nigerian dwarf does.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Andy kidded last night with twin bucks at day 142. They were 2.5lbs and 2.7lbs. Her labor was a first for me as she went straight to delivering her kids, instead of having a water sack and then the kids coming after but other than that everything went fine.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe their so cute! I love those colors!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg how adorable!!!! Love the lamancha too!!😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations! They are so stinking cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

All 8 of the does due in January have now kidded.
Ruth kidded a single buck 1/1/22
Sunshine kidded a single doe 1/1/22
Precious kidded quints 4B/1D 1/3/22
Bootsie kidded twins 2B 1/3/22
B-Genuine kidded twins 2B 1/3/22
Minerva kidded twins 1B/1D 1/4/22 but the buck was DOA
All 15 kids are doing great but I unexpectedly lost Sunshine Tuesday night. She had interstitial pneumonia on 12/28 and I immediately treated her and she seemed like she was back in good health before she kidded but she also had a rough labor. I thought she was recovering good and she was acting like her normal self Tuesday morning but when I got home that night I found her deceased.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Those babies are so tiny.... 

I am sorry for your losses.

Congratulations on the others


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So sorry you lost her!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow quints! 😲

Sorry for the losses


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on all the kids! The little brown buckling are so cute! 🥰 
Sorry to hear about Sunshine, that is so sad.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

These are Precious’ quints


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sunshine’s doe kid









Ruth’s buck kid









B-genuine’s twin bucks


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bootsie’s twin bucks


















Minerva’s doe kid


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Those are some stellar and absolutely adorable looking kids!! 🤩


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful kids! Will you be retaining any?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful kids! Will you be retaining any?


I’m retaining all 3 doe kids and one of Bootsie’s buck kids


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 Beautiful!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Their so adorable! It’s hard to imagine selling them at that age. Now when the boys are three months…it’s a little easier to get your mind around!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh no. Poor girl 🙁.. I'm very sorry about Sunshine 🥺.

Congrats on all the babies!... I'm sure you were hoping for more does, I would, but they all seem healthy! Congrats 🥳


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

updated pictures of some of the babies

Minerva’s doe kid,Dottie









sunshine’s doe kid-Sunny










one of Precious’ quints- Booth









Sunny and Ruth’s buck kid, Uno









Bootsie’s buck kid, Fruitloop, Sunny, and B-genuine’s buck kid, Angus









Sunny and Precious’ doe kid, Moa









Fruitloop


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Isle is currently at day 133


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looking good! All the kids are adorable!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So many cute babies! And even more to come


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

All nice looking kids! 🥰 
Sunny loves to be in every picture, I noticed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> All nice looking kids! 🥰
> Sunny loves to be in every picture, I noticed!


I was trying to take a picture of some other kids tonight and when I was looking back at them I noticed Sunny in the back photobombing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I was able to ultrasound Boo and she is pregnant. I thought she was bred when I ultrasound her at 25 days but rechecked to confirm. She is bred to Buster and due May 23rd.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Chloe1233 said:


> I was trying to take a picture of some other kids tonight and when I was looking back at them I noticed Sunny in the back photobombing.
> View attachment 221259


That’s such a cute picture!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m not good at reading ultrasounds but it looks like she has 3 in there? Maybe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m not good at reading ultrasounds but it looks like she has 3 in there? Maybe?


I’m planning to rescan her next weekend to try and get a kid count. She’s only 30 days bred in this ultrasound and she kept moving so I wasn’t able to see if each sac had a fetus in it. I’m thinking she’s atleast got twins though.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Rose and Isle both kidded Sunday. Rose had a single doe kid and Isle had a single buck kid


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! How cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 Congratulations! They are precious!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Those are two beautiful kids. What kind of an Ultrasound do you have?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They are gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, they are little show goats, beautiful kids.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Those are two beautiful kids. What kind of an Ultrasound do you have?


I’ve got a Contec with a convex probe


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chloe1233 said:


> I’ve got a Contec with a convex probe


Ohh okay


----------

